# Heck sausages



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2017)

hi. My friend told me about these sausages. Different types but ones I tried were chicken Italia. 1.0 g carb for 2 sausages (unless my eyes deceived me). Really tasty.yum yum.
 Asda have them on offer for £2.50 for pack of 10( £3.00 in Sainsbury's)


----------



## Ljc (Mar 12, 2017)

I like there pork sausages , yum


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 12, 2017)

I love them, but wife's not keen.  She can have her cheap rubbishy ones, but I'll stick to the quality stuff.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I love them, but wife's not keen.  She can have her cheap rubbishy ones, but I'll stick to the quality stuff.


I had never heard of them or seen them, but do like chicken ones. Have you stewed them with onions at all£


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 12, 2017)

I've made a casserole with them in the slow cooker.  Very nice.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've made a casserole with them in the slow cooker.  Very nice.


Will try that tomorrow night.thanks


----------



## Ginger (Mar 12, 2017)

They also do square patties of sausagemeat which are 97% meat, I think, and without casings, I really fancy trying these.  Thought i would make sausage plait for my brother who is having a tough time, but am wondering what carb-free meals i can make for me using it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've made a casserole with them in the slow cooker.  Very nice.


That sounds nice, a variety from the norm eh?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

I saw hem yesterday in Sainsburys, think they were on offer.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That sounds nice, a variety from the norm eh?


I can't remember which ones I used now.


----------



## RobK (Mar 18, 2017)

I tried the Pork ones from Tesco the other day and loved them, £3 for six, They also had Italian Chicken sausages as well which are next on my hit list.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

There was no point in me trying them as my other half would not eat them. I  seem to able to manage to ordinary sausages, with veg.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

The Co-op sell the pork ones, seemingly in preference to the Black Farmer ones which I much preferred. They're not bad - I find the skin tougher on Black Farmer ones, but the BF ones seem to be less fatty and higher quality meat


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> The Co-op sell the pork ones, seemingly in preference to the Black Farmer ones which I much preferred. They're not bad - I find the skin tougher on Black Farmer ones, but the BF ones seem to be less fatty and higher quality meat


I noticed the Black Farmer ones in Sainsbury's on Friday.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I noticed the Black Farmer ones in Sainsbury's on Friday.


Yes, I stocked up on them on my last Burgen run  I'd urge any sausage fan to try them!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 19, 2017)

RobK said:


> I tried the Pork ones from Tesco the other day and loved them, £3 for six, They also had Italian Chicken sausages as well which are next on my hit list.


Chicken italia ones yummie. On offer in asda last week


----------



## Ljc (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks @Northerner, I'll  see if the Coop in the village sells them, I do like Heck sausages though.


----------



## RobK (Apr 21, 2017)

A heads up on Heck's Tesco seem to be doing them at £2 a pack as from today, Just stocked up on them.


----------



## Davo (Apr 22, 2017)

Must give them a try


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 22, 2017)

Debbie and Andrews pork sausages are low carb and very tasty but you need  to prick the skin's otherwise they set the grill on fire ( No prizes for guessing how I found that out !)
 CAROL


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 30, 2017)

I've just had some Heck sausages and have to say they rank as the most disgusting sausages I have ever tasted. The amount of fat that dripped from them was an utter disgrace. All I can say is pass the bucket.


----------



## Browser (Jun 30, 2017)

I have never been able to find Heck or Black Farmer sausages but I use Tesco Finest Aberdeen Angus beef sausages ... meaty, yummy and quite low carbs on 2 sausages. Their Finest pork sausages are nice and also agree well with me.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 30, 2017)

I just had a Richmonds, it was foul, dunno why I bothered! I'm always searching for 95% meat, but I find them difficult to find.


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I've just had some Heck sausages and have to say they rank as the most disgusting sausages I have ever tasted. The amount of fat that dripped from them was an utter disgrace. All I can say is pass the bucket.


So when I visit there's no change of a sausage sandwich the  ?? Lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 30, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I just had a Richmonds, it was foul, dunno why I bothered! I'm always searching for 95% meat, but I find them difficult to find.


I often buy Asda's own Special sausages - my favourite is caramelised red onion pork sausages - delicious but I think they're 85% meat so I only eat one with my meal. x
WL


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 30, 2017)

Tesco finest British pork sausages for me at 1.6g carbs for 2 sausages and they taste amazing!  never bothered trying any others really haha x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 1, 2017)

Steff said:


> So when I visit there's no change of a sausage sandwich the  ?? Lol


Lol I will buy the sausages from my local butcher, you can't beat them for taste


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 4, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I just had a Richmonds, it was foul, dunno why I bothered! I'm always searching for 95% meat, but I find them difficult to find.



Sainsbury's have done a 97(?)% pork chipolata for years which we have really enjoyed from time to time.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 4, 2017)

Sainsbury's is posh, they're bound to have a better class of sossie.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Sainsbury's is posh, they're bound to have a better class of sossie.


Tesco have their own brand of high meat content sausages , which some people on here have they also have some nice high meat content burgers in their finest range they are more expensive though.
Now I've found Black farmer sausages, I buy them when available.


----------

